# FLR-M Joint Document Requirements?



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Just researching into FLR-M requirements (my wife only got her Spouse Visa in November 2014) but we want to know what is needed and how we should organise our bills/banking etc.

In terms of proof of joint commitments for the FLR-M in 2 years or so, I think we need things like joint bank statements, joint council tax bill, joint utility bills and joint tenancy agreement. Is there anything else we might need? 

I've also read in some places that more than one type of join banking is needed e.g. bank account and credit card / multiple bank accounts. In one blog I read that we'd need 5 joint banking accounts. Is this right, or would we be OK only having 1 joint banking account?

If we only had 1 joint bank account and nothing else together come FLR-M time, unlikely but hypothetically if this was our only joint bill/financial item, would this be OK for a visa renewal?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What you need to do is prove your relationship and you do that by proving that you have been living together with either joint commitments or other bills and official post addressed individually to the same address.

This is what FLR (M) says;



> Six items of correspondence addressed to you and your partner at the same address as evidence that you have been living together since your last grant of leave in this category, or from the date you first started living together up to a maximum of two years.
> 
> The items of correspondence should be addressed to you jointly or in both your names. Examples of acceptable items are listed below. The documents provided must be originals.
> Photocopies are not acceptable.
> ...


----------

